# Barista express grinder problem



## skylark (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi guys ... just a quick ask for any advice on my BE grinder which has stopped grinding and just making a general clunky racket. Is there any guides on howto strip it down as it's not had any maintenance in two years other than a new switch when it packed in altogether. The machine itself is used fairly infrequently and I switched it on for a Xmas espresso when it decided not to play ball!! Thanks for any help

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

If it's not loose burrs or something silly like that it probably needs a whole new grinder fitting. Takes an engineer about 1/2hr.

John

-


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Is it still covered by a warranty? Guessing not if over two years old. I'm not sure of any how to guides and wouldn't want to try this myself. Sounds like a new motor could be required...


----------

